# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  RIP Dawn

## laynestaley

is there anyone else out there that loved dawn and is sick of all the dawn bashers here?

i'm distraught that she's gone...i may need counselling!  :Crying:

----------


## Kim

> is there anyone else out there that loved dawn and is sick of all the dawn bashers here?
> 
> i'm distraught that she's gone...i may need counselling!


I'm not really bothered but I didn't hate her or anything.

----------


## Katy

To be honest i didnt really like her character. I can think of other people who id have preferred to have killed off though.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I wasn't too bothered about Dawn's character to be honest, she was an ok character but i felt it was the right decision for producers to kill her off in the explosion because i felt that her character had ran out of steam.

----------


## alan45

> I wasn't too bothered about Dawn's character to be honest, she was an ok character but i felt it was the right decision for producers to kill her off in the explosion because i felt that her character had ran out of steam.


 I agree. She had got past her sell by date. I won't miss her

----------


## Chris_2k11

She never had any 'steam' to run out of in the first place.

----------


## alan45

> She never had any 'steam' to run out of in the first place.


 Yes maybe the producers made a mistake in calling her Dawn. She should have been called YAWN

----------


## In The Know

> Yes maybe the producers made a mistake in calling her Dawn. She should have been called YAWN


Like the whole show. :Clap:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

Dawn grew on me in the end and I quite liked her, I wasn't really that sad when she was killed, although her final scenes in the hospital with Bob were excellent. I hated Scott for what he did to Dawn and was glad when she threw him out of the house. The only thing I'm sad about is that we still have to put up with Scott, at the moment he is a waste of space.

----------


## alan45

> Dawn grew on me in the end and I quite liked her, I wasn't really that sad when she was killed, although her final scenes in the hospital with Bob were excellent. I hated Scott for what he did to Dawn and was glad when she threw him out of the house. The only thing I'm sad about is that we still have to put up with Scott, at the moment he is a waste of space.


 I agree with you about Scott he really is a waste of space. Have to disagree though about Dawn. Couldnt warm to her at all.

----------


## EE Rocks

I really liked Dawn, she was a great character and the actress was good too. It's  a shame she got killed off. :Crying:  I like Scott too, he is brilliant.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Like the whole show.


And you brought up a month old thread for no reason but to write that.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Thank you for your constructive post.  

As for Yawn, no I'm not missing her at all, and Scott needs a swift death.

----------


## alan45

> Scott needs a swift death.


 Yet agiain I have to disagree with you.  Scott Windsor needs a slow death   but swiftly.  As for Yawn she certainly lived up to her surname. It described her acting.

But then again if I had previously called Emmerdale DIRE and said later that Dawn and Scott were brilliant I think that would sum up my knowledge and interest in Britains best soap :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I really liked Dawn, she was a great character and the actress was good too. It's  a shame she got killed off. I like Scott too, he is brilliant.


I disagree on both counts.

However I'm glad you believe Emmerdale is less dire now.  :Cheer:

----------


## EE Rocks

> I disagree on both counts.
> 
> However I'm glad you believe Emmerdale is less dire now.


well yeah lol!! I love it now, my second fave soap :Cheer:  . Dawn was great, and Scott is great but wasted these days.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Scott's been in it for years, so if he had potential, one would assume it would be coming to fruition now, but it isn't.  :Confused:

----------


## EE Rocks

I mean like don't axe him, he has potential :Smile:  . The guy that plays him is good, and the character is kind of wasted these day :Mad:  s.

----------


## alan45

> Scott's been in it for years, so if he had potential, one would assume it would be coming to fruition now, but it isn't.


 Yes I agree Richie but thankfully his days are numbered he will soon be joining the ferret

----------


## Babe14

Scott used to be a good character and I did like him when things first started between him and Zoe, he was likeable back then and believable. When Zoe dumped him I actually felt sorry for him and thought that Zoe was a real cow for messing him about the way she did and there was Jean his daughter who Zoe tried to stop him seeing.  However things soon turned nasty and I began to hate Scott, O.K good acting to make me feel this way, not to mention scipting,  but then his character suddenly changed and became a waste of space, weak, unconvincing and half the time you can't understand a word he is saying, so IMO he should of been killed off in the House Collapse. The biggest joke of all is that he is up against Jeff Hordley for Emmerdale's bad boy selection, yes maybe once upon a time but certainly not now. IMO it should of been Matt Healy and Jeff Hordley. :Smile:

----------

